# Night Mangrove Snapper Fishing in Review... 2018



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

:thumbup: Night Mangrove Snapper Fishing in Review... 2018
Snapper are very common and can be found all over the world. To date there has been over 100 species of snappers discovered.
Here is a snapper we seldom see in central Florida waters:

Deep-drop snapper offer an extreme challenge. When you pass the 100 fathom mark the snapper are very different, but can be plentiful:



Our own Florida is the perfect place for snappers to thrive since they prefer warmer climates.*
One of our most sought after snapper is the Mangrove snapper. Mangrove snapper, sometimes called Gray snapper, is a species native to the western Atlantic Ocean from Massachusetts to Brazil, the Gulf of Mexico, and the Caribbean Sea. Mangrove snapper can be found in a wide variety of habitats from fresh water, near shore, as well as deep-sea. They are sought after because they tend to be very hard to fool. Mangos, as they are often called in Central Florida, love to hit-and-run without paying for their dinner. Their food value is excellent.*
Night fishing for Mangrove snapper can be very good while offering even the most experienced a real challenge.
Captain Garett Hubbard, before challenging the Mango snapper, loves to warm up on what we call Grey snapper. They are plentiful, fun to catch, and very good eating:

The overnight Florida Fisherman ll Captains, Captain Garett, and Captain Bryon, are experts at finding Mangrove snapper in deep water:


Think these serious fishing over night trips are just for guys? Think again:

The Florida's fishing coach, Mr. John Martin, not only tell us, he shows us how:

We listen:














The Yellowtail grow huge:













Mangos, as they are often called in Central Florida, love to hit-and-run without paying for their dinner. What an honor sharing the ones who paid, paid in full.*


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Want to see the action? Catch the short, action packed video...**Night Mangrove Snapper in Review... 2018





* *


What an honor bringing 'Night mangrove Snapper' fishing into your home. Hope you enjoyed it as much as we enjoyed bringing it to you. Hopefully you felt like you were on the boat with us. Wish you were!
Coming soon... Hog hunting with Perry Florida's Two Guys & A Hog. Will share the adventure with in the field pictures and video:


Bob Harbison
Florida Outdoor Writers Association


----------

